# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Narcose

## Fokke

gevolgen van een narcose

----------


## sietske763

iig geheugen tijdelijk verstoord

----------


## Fokke

Bedankt Sietske.

Shalom,

Fokke

----------

